# Cold weather training from a jkd pov



## angelariz (Nov 23, 2021)

There are people that are pretty good in perfect conditions.  In a 68 degree gym, in their uniform or yoga pants they can look just like " insert whatever great fighter".What about training in the cold? You ever tried techniques that require dexterity in the cold? You ever try to execute wrist locks when your fingers are numb from the cold?

These are all things I am experimenting with. My motivation comes from Kru Jeff Burger and a Systema teacher in RI. Sasha Komocar. These gentlemen helped me to get motivated to grab my kettlebell and go out in the snow and train with no shirt.

The mental focus once you get moving helps to accomplish the tasks but it is certainly a different monster to fight, grapple, lift weights or shoot in wet and or cold weather.
Remember that real self defense involves street fighting in bad weather and good.

How do you train for realistic weather conditions?


----------



## geezer (Nov 23, 2021)

angelariz said:


> There are people that are pretty good in perfect conditions.  In a 68 degree gym, in their uniform or yoga pants they can look just like " insert whatever great fighter". What about training in the cold?
> 
> How do you train for realistic weather conditions?


For realistic conditions, we train outside most of the year.... although we avoid extremely hot days ...like anything over 110.  But training in a 68 degree gym?  Now that's freakin" freezing!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 23, 2021)

geezer said:


> For realistic conditions, we train outside most of the year.... although we avoid extremely hot days ...like anything over 110.  But training in a 68 degree gym?  Now that's freakin" freezing!



You're not going to believe this, but I use to do taijiquan, at night, when it was in the 40s....and... I have done Bagua, in my garage when it was in the 20s...... I know, us Adirondack type New York folk are nuts


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 23, 2021)

冬练三九，夏练三伏

Old Chinese saying said, "The best time to train is the coldest days of the winter and the hottest days of the summer."

I still remember that we training in the heavy rain outdoor for 6 hours non-stop.


----------



## frank raud (Nov 24, 2021)

Sitting here wearing a Coach Jeff Burger tshirt and smiling, knowing cold weather will be hitting Canada soon. It's in the 30's today.


----------



## geezer (Nov 24, 2021)

angelariz said:


> There are people that are pretty good in perfect conditions.  In a 68 degree gym, in their uniform or yoga pants they can look just like " insert whatever great fighter".What about training in the cold? You ever tried techniques that require dexterity in the cold? You ever try to execute wrist locks when your fingers are numb from the cold?
> 
> These are all things I am experimenting with. My motivation comes from Kru Jeff Burger and a Systema teacher in RI. Sasha Komocar. These gentlemen helped me to get motivated to grab my kettlebell and go out in the snow and train with no shirt.
> 
> ...


Seriously though, training for realistic weather conditions for your area and wearing realistic clothing makes a lot of sense if you are training for practical self defense.
Right now I’m visiting my son in Seattle. Things here are quite a bit different from Phoenix.
One difference other than the climate is that up here everyone wears masks …they have to …to enter a business, restaurant, etc. Down in Phoenix it’s the opposite. The governor has tried to prohibit mask mandates. 
I don’t mind. Keeps my nose warm.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 26, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> 冬练三九，夏练三伏
> 
> Old Chinese saying said, "The best time to train is the coldest days of the winter and the hottest days of the summer."


That's not what that says at all.

First of all, your numbers are all wrong.  Second, that's not advice typically advised in kung fu.  Training in hot weather and cold weather, if you're not conditioned for it, will kill you.

The best time to train is actually right now.  That's where I'm headed.  And it's chilly, so I made a fire.


----------



## geezer (Nov 27, 2021)

Oily Dragon said:


> The best time to train is actually* right now.*


Damn straight!


----------



## geezer (Nov 27, 2021)

geezer said:


> Right now I’m visiting my son in Seattle. Things here are quite a bit different from Phoenix.
> One difference other than the climate is that up here everyone wears masks …they have to …to enter a business, restaurant, etc. Down in Phoenix it’s the opposite. The governor has tried to prohibit mask mandates.


Just got back from Seattle to Phoenix. After about six hours straight of having to wear a mask (between time spent at the airport and time actually on the flight home) I got home and happily took the dang thing _off. _

This morning I got a text from my head-student and training partner that he and his wife are sick as a dog with COVID. Both were completely vaccinated last summer.

So, I've changed my mind. When I'm out and about... and when I'm training ....that mask is staying _on _for now. 

Oh, and we may be training outside for a while since the owner of the building we train in is also sick.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 27, 2021)

Oily Dragon said:


> Training in hot weather and cold weather, if you're not conditioned for it, will kill you.


I'm talking about young, health, and strong. I'm not talking about old, sick, and weak.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 27, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I'm talking about young, health, and strong. I'm not talking about old, sick, and weak.



What about middle aged, with elevated cholesterol, and working on it?  A lot of average people die every year shoveling snow, because they were.  not.  ready.  Cold weather training Jeet Kune Do?  That's a much higher standard.  So, I agree.

I'm still trying to understand what the hanzi you posted actually meant.

"Training for 39 summers, to produce 3 winter hatchlings."  That's pretty deep.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 28, 2021)

Oily Dragon said:


> What about middle aged, with elevated cholesterol, and working on it?  A lot of average people die every year shoveling snow, because they were.  not.  ready.  Cold weather training Jeet Kune Do?  That's a much higher standard.  So, I agree.
> 
> I'm still trying to understand what the hanzi you posted actually meant.
> 
> "Training for 39 summers, to produce 3 winter hatchlings."  That's pretty deep.


I believe that guideline is set for age between 10 to 20 (young, strong, health).

Old Chinese saying also said, "Don't go south when you are young. Don't go north when you are old." Hot weather can make a young person lazy. Cold weather can make an old person sick. So to train in cold weather is not for old people.

December 21 + 19 days = January 10.  

So 冬练三九 is the week of January/10 - January/17.

夏练三伏 is in July - August.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 28, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I believe that guideline is set for age between 10 to 20 (young, strong, health).
> 
> Old Chinese saying also said, "Don't go south when you are young. Don't go north when you are old." Hot weather can make a young person lazy. Cold weather can make an old person sick. So to train in cold weather is not for old people.







Old Inuit saying.

"Oh, you're cold?  Put some clothes on".


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 28, 2021)

Oily Dragon said:


> View attachment 27659
> 
> Old Inuit saying.
> 
> "Oh, you're cold?  Put some clothes on".


A friend of mine who also trains MA all his life. 2 years ago he had a north Europe vacation and got a stroke from cold. I believe cold weather can raise blood pressure.









						How cold weather affects your blood pressure
					

Blood pressure generally is higher in the winter than in the summer. Discover why.




					www.mayoclinic.org


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 28, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> A friend of mine who also trains MA all his life. 2 years ago he had a north Europe vacation and got a stroke from cold. I believe cold weather can raise blood pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why Panda style, but especially Red Panda style, is supreme.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 28, 2021)

geezer said:


> Just got back from Seattle to Phoenix. After about six hours straight of having to wear a mask (between time spent at the airport and time actually on the flight home) I got home and happily took the dang thing _off. _
> 
> This morning I got a text from my head-student and training partner that he and his wife are sick as a dog with COVID. Both were completely vaccinated last summer.
> 
> ...


Covid ain’t over.  Anyone who says so is lying.  Anyone who is looking for an excuse to stop taking precautions is a fool.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 28, 2021)

angelariz said:


> There are people that are pretty good in perfect conditions.  In a 68 degree gym, in their uniform or yoga pants they can look just like " insert whatever great fighter".What about training in the cold? You ever tried techniques that require dexterity in the cold? You ever try to execute wrist locks when your fingers are numb from the cold?
> 
> These are all things I am experimenting with. My motivation comes from Kru Jeff Burger and a Systema teacher in RI. Sasha Komocar. These gentlemen helped me to get motivated to grab my kettlebell and go out in the snow and train with no shirt.
> 
> ...


One word: 
'Acclimation'
Think about it.


----------



## angelariz (Dec 10, 2021)

frank raud said:


> Sitting here wearing a Coach Jeff Burger tshirt and smiling, knowing cold weather will be hitting Canada soon. It's in the 30's today.


Kru Jeff is the man!!!


----------



## angelariz (Jan 18, 2022)

We never stopped training. I never wear a mask. I'm 48 years old, I avoid the city as much as possible. Not because of covid but because of the constant crime and colds that my city fam are sharing with everybody every time we visit. 
Vaccines and masks ...if you like the security blanket, go for it. But I ask people who have been "vaccinated" to stay away from us for a month. Those spike proteins from experimental drugs are best avoided. 
Anyway this is about inclimate weather training.  In the army we had to train in all weather so I keep the idea going for weapons work and some calisthenics.


----------



## simplicity (Mar 9, 2022)

geezer said:


> Just got back from Seattle to Phoenix. After about six hours straight of having to wear a mask (between time spent at the airport and time actually on the flight home) I got home and happily took the dang thing _off. _
> 
> This morning I got a text from my head-student and training partner that he and his wife are sick as a dog with COVID. Both were completely vaccinated last summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## simplicity (Mar 9, 2022)

I live in Northern Michigan and train in all conditions, also on all surfaces.


----------



## SgtBarnes (Mar 9, 2022)

I´ve  boxed my boxing bag naked when training at home. .. hell i´ve even done barbell squats plum naked in summer


----------

